# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Klubi i ateistëve

## drague

Kjo nuk eshte nje teme provokuse ndaj besimtarve.

Ne besojm ne ate ç'fare prekim ose shikojm.

Te ndjeheni si ne shtepine tuaj vellezer dhe motra ateiste :shkelje syri:

----------


## Matrix

Ore Drague, ne i hapim sofrat andej qe njerezit me bindje te ndryshme te kene mundesi te komunikojne me njeri-tjetrin. 
Per ju do ishte mire te hapnit nje sofer ku te mireprisnit besimtaret. Thjesht nje sugjerim  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## chino

Po mire qe e verejte me ne fund, se atje nga nenforumi toleranto-steril mungon tema per ateistet vellezer te pashoq te besimtareve.  :ngerdheshje:  



*

----------


## Matrix

je i lire ta hapesh chino. nuk te pengon kush

----------


## drague

po normal qe jane te mirepritur dhe besimtaret Matrix.

----------


## extreme

> Kjo nuk eshte nje teme provokuse ndaj besimtarve.
> 
> Ne besojm ne ate ç'fare prekim ose shikojm.
> 
> Te ndjeheni si ne shtepine tuaj vellezer dhe motra ateiste


Po ne ato cfar e ndien beson ti ?? Mendjen a e Sheh ? po instiktin ? po intuiten ? 

Po ne enderra te cilan pa dyshim se i shikon a beson ti ?

----------


## Julius

> Kjo nuk eshte nje teme provokuse ndaj besimtarve.
> 
> Ne besojm ne ate ç'fare prekim ose shikojm.
> 
> Te ndjeheni si ne shtepine tuaj vellezer dhe motra ateiste


Ke bërë shumë mirë që ke hap këtë temë vëlla ateist Drague. 

Kjo temë do ketë të forta, e ndjej.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## drague

> Ke bërë shumë mirë që ke hap këtë temë vëlla ateist Drague. 
> 
> Kjo temë do ketë të forta, e ndjej.


ku je more vella Tulipan ateist se ke bere mungesa??

----------


## drague

> Po ne ato cfar e ndien beson ti ?? Mendjen a e Sheh ? po instiktin ? po intuiten ? 
> 
> Po ne enderra te cilan pa dyshim se i shikon a beson ti ?


A kane lidhje keto me fene?? horoskopi inkluzive??

----------


## chino

> Po ne ato cfar e ndien beson ti ?? Mendjen a e Sheh ? po instiktin ? po intuiten ? 
> 
> Po ne enderra te cilan pa dyshim se i shikon a beson ti ?


Po eshte folur per keto gjera.

Besimi ne mendje, intuide e instinkt nuk eshte i krahasueshem me besimin ne Zot sic e perdhkruajne religjionet. Sepse te besosh ne intuide, instinkt e mendje nuk nenkupton te thyesh ligje fizike. Te besosh ne Zot ne kuptim te feve, nenkupton te besosh ne mrekullira, ne anashkalime te ligjeve te pamohueshme fizike. Nenkupton te besosh p.sh. se cahet deti, ringjallja eshte e mundshme, gjuajtja me gure ndaj nje shtylle (ne Mekka) demton djallin e keso gjerash.

Kur beson ne mendje, nuk beson me shume sesa ate qe perjeton. Eshte mendja, e cila me mundeosn te shkruaj une momentalisht. Eshte intuida, e cila me ben te mendoj qe je cun siperfaqesor, eshte instinkti, i cili me ben te kem kujdes nga kafsha. Keto instanca i perjetoj, jane prezente, dhe nuk kerkojne nje rrenim te gjithe dijes sime dhe njerezore per te besuar ne to. Prandaj i besoj. Prandaj besimi ne to eshte i pakrahasueshem ne besimin ne p.sh. Allah. 



*

----------


## morrison

"Sofra e perbashket e ateisteve" hhahha drague e ke dhon te forte... 




> Ne besojm ne ate ç'fare prekim ose shikojm.
> 
> Te ndjeheni si ne shtepine tuaj vellezer dhe motra ateiste


e kthym ateizmin ne fe me kto "vellezer e motra"  :ngerdheshje: 




> Ke bërë shumë mirë që ke hap këtë temë vëlla ateist Drague.


Ne pergjithsi ateistet nuk kane piken e dashurise per njeri tjetrin, as e qethin fare nese je gjalle ti apo jo. 




> Kjo nuk eshte nje teme provokuse ndaj besimtarve.


Sarkazmen e ka brenda vecse...  :buzeqeshje: 

Nejse, mire se ju gjeta vellezerit e mi ateista... Paqja e natyres qofte mbi ju!

----------


## drague

Mirseerdhe vella  Morrison :shkelje syri: 

ne familjen time kam besimtar,por asnjehere nuk flasim per fene.

pse ketu ne fsh. feja eshte bere si te themi ??paracetamol?

----------


## extreme

> A kane lidhje keto me fene?? horoskopi inkluzive??


Po per deri sa thu qe beson veq ato qe e sheh , spot flas si besimtar i naj feje , sjom fetar por spiritualist  :buzeqeshje:  . Feja e ka qit t'keqe ose i largon njerzit prej besimit ne Zot si puna e ateistave ,   , ose i shtin me besu symbyllur ne fe dhe ne formen e Zotit t'cilen feja ja jep  :buzeqeshje:   . Ateizmi nese e qet posht teorin Fe nuk ka as ni mundesi me qit posht Egzistencen e Zotit .

----------


## Marduk

A ban me ardh edhe une ne kete Sofer? Edhe cka ka me hanger per Dark? haha

----------


## Matrix

:buzeqeshje:  mire, meqenese i mireprisni besimtaret, po ju bej nje pyetje:

Pse ju pelqen te imitoni ato qe bejne besimtaret?

----------


## extreme

> Po eshte folur per keto gjera.
> 
> Besimi ne mendje, intuide e instinkt nuk eshte i krahasueshem me besimin ne Zot sic e perdhkruajne religjionet. Sepse te besosh ne intuide, instinkt e mendje nuk nenkupton te thyesh ligje fizike. Te besosh ne Zot ne kuptim te feve, nenkupton te besosh ne mrekullira, ne anashkalime te ligjeve te pamohueshme fizike. Nenkupton te besosh p.sh. se cahet deti, ringjallja eshte e mundshme, gjuajtja me gure ndaj nje shtylle (ne Mekka) demton djallin e keso gjerash.
> 
> Kur beson ne mendje, nuk beson me shume sesa ate qe perjeton. Eshte mendja, e cila me mundeosn te shkruaj une momentalisht. Eshte intuida, e cila me ben te mendoj qe je cun siperfaqesor, eshte instinkti, i cili me ben te kem kujdes nga kafsha. Keto instanca i perjetoj, jane prezente, dhe nuk kerkojne nje rrenim te gjithe dijes sime dhe njerezore per te besuar ne to. Prandaj i besoj. Prandaj besimi ne to eshte i pakrahasueshem ne besimin ne p.sh. Allah. 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Po po  veq ajo qe ateistat thon se besojn vetem ne ate qe e shofin pra jan disa gjera qe edhe ni i shofin por qe egzistojn  :buzeqeshje:  p.s per menyren t'cilat obligojn fet me besu ajo osht kogja nifar budallalleku  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drague

> Po per deri sa thu qe beson veq ato qe e sheh , spot flas si besimtar i naj feje , sjom fetar por spiritualist  . Feja e ka qit t'keqe ose i largon njerzit prej besimit ne Zot si puna e ateistave ,   , ose i shtin me besu symbyllur ne fe dhe ne formen e Zotit t'cilen feja ja jep   . Ateizmi nese e qet posht teorin Fe nuk ka as ni mundesi me qit posht Egzistencen e Zotit .


ti cfar beson ose ndjen? leri nice weinberg e sorollop.

beson ti se ekziston? une jo.

tani po gatuaj nji byrek me spinaq.

ti thua na ishte njihere nji byrek me spinaq.

byrekun e kom bo pa hajgare. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## marcus1

> Ne besojm ne ate ç'fare prekim ose shikojm.


A nuk duket pak pa kuptim kjo fjali? Si mund të besojë njëri në atë që prek apo shikon?

----------


## Kavir

Po ja psh, ta ben zdrukthtari (ose kovacani) kryqin. E blen kryqin ti, e shikon e prek dhe fillon mendon:
Kete kryqin nuk e ka bere kot ai Ustai. Ka patur nje qellim. Cili eshte qellimi? Qe te zbuloj Perendine. Me ne fund u ndricova, e gjeta Perendine.
Kovacani te shikon, te prek dhe thote: "Po blej ca dhoga qe te bej nje kryq me te madh se qenka pune me leverdi".

----------


## marcus1

> Po ja psh, ta ben zdrukthtari (ose kovacani) kryqin. E blen kryqin ti, e shikon e prek dhe fillon mendon:
> Kete kryqin nuk e ka bere kot ai Ustai. Ka patur nje qellim. Cili eshte qellimi? Qe te zbuloj Perendine. Me ne fund u ndricova, e gjeta Perendine.
> Kovacani te shikon, te prek dhe thote: "Po blej ca dhoga qe te bej nje kryq me te madh se qenka pune me leverdi".


Hmmm, shumë kuptimplotë ky shembulli që dhe! 

Por njeri nuk ju përgjigj asaj pyetjes sime. Si mund të besosh diçka që e prek dhe e sheh?

----------

